# Three villas, Titiwangsa, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, January 2017



## HughieD (Jan 18, 2017)

*1. The History*
No history available on these three villa houses.

*2. The Explore*
Randomly bumped into these two abandoned single-storey villas in the Titiwangsa area of KL. Other than that not a lot to say about them other than they were adjacent to each other and pretty much empty, bar the odd bit of broken furniture. Close by to the lovely Titiwangsa park and lake – you would have thought this would have been a pretty desirable area to live in. In reasonable nick thanks to the climate and so far appear to have escaped the eye of the wrecking crew. The third was just across the road and was clearly a swankier pad. It was all proper locked up with surrounding fence so no access here sadly. It appeared to have been occupied up until more recent times compared with the other two but nature was definitely starting to take over. 

EDIT: after a bit of subsequent research it now appears the two villas were actually part of the former Kuarters Kakitangan hospital.

*3. The Pictures*
_
Villa 1:_


img8669 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8642 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8643 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8644 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8648 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8649 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8650 by HughieDW, on Flickr

_Villa 2:_


img8661 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8660 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8662 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8663 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8664 by HughieDW, on Flickr

A few of internals:


img8665 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8666 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8667 by HughieDW, on Flickr

_Villa 3:_


img8651 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8657 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8652 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8654 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8655 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img8656 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 19, 2017)

Nice report. The second one looks worthy of a renovation. A nice location as well.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 19, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Nice report. The second one looks worthy of a renovation. A nice location as well.



Cheers mate. House next door to it was a really swanky pad. Really nice part of KL. Weird how these places come to this. Clearly been locked up for some time. If it was put on the market am sure it would sell.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 28, 2017)

Three pix from my mobile I forgot to put in my original report:


Titiwangsa 3 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Titiwangsa 1 by HughieDW, on Flickr


Titiwangsa 2 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------

